# Employment Opportunity SW England: Outdoor Catering Manager, Mobile Coffee Cafe



## aroaster (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I work for Martin Carwardine & Co, an independant coffee roaster based just outside Bristol.

We have a vacancy for an Outdoor Catering Manager for our mobile cafe, which operates primarily from Wells market and at various festivals including Glastonbury, Larmer Tree and Womad.

Please see full job spec here: http://jobs.wellsjournal.co.uk/job/501630326/outdoor-catering-manager/

It is most crucial that any candidate be local to the Wells area as markets days require a 5am start.

Please send any CV and covering letters through to [email protected]

Thanks Glenn @ Coffee Forums for the permission to post this.

Alice Payne


----------

